# HGH joint pain



## d2r2ddd (Jun 17, 2016)

Now on my 2nd box of kefei, 3ius/day, starting to feel the shoulder,elbow and hip joint sore.

How do you guys deal with the sore joints?


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jun 17, 2016)

d2r2ddd said:


> Now on my 2nd box of kefei, 3ius/day, starting to feel the shoulder,elbow and hip joint sore.
> 
> How do you guys deal with the sore joints?



i heard that hgh has this side effect before usually around the Wrists/Hands and Calf's/Ankles.
maybe u can lower your dosage around 1 to 1.5 iu's/day.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 17, 2016)

The only solution is to send it to me.  I'll make the sacrifice. 
Yeah, possibly bring the dosage down some as said.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 18, 2016)

I would bring your dose down for a bit and then gradually bump it up to a tolerable dosage.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 18, 2016)

the grim repper said:


> the only solution is to send it to me.  I'll make the sacrifice.



:d:d:d


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Personally I’ve done more hgh since 2005 then you can imagine never felt joint pain or numbness then again in all aspects of anything I use . Begin on low end titration is long and slow . I believe like one mentioned that maybe if you lower and slower the sides may dissipate. Remember we all have a starting point and limit . I advise always begin low , increase slow


----------



## koast123 (May 23, 2018)

I feel this kind of pain too, last week i started injecting 2.4iu hgh and i can tell you it hurts my joints


----------



## squatster (May 23, 2018)

I get that at around 4 iu pr day.
On mk677 now
I get pins and needles in inner forarm and can't feel my left hand - not a stroke.
I think it is nerves on the back of the shoulder for me


----------



## montego (May 23, 2018)

I'm lucky to not get the inflammation and massive water retention from gh.

The one time I did, I just bumped the water intake up and that seemed to help.


----------



## ketsugo (May 23, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I'm lucky to not get the inflammation and massive water retention from gh.
> 
> The one time I did, I just bumped the water intake up and that seemed to help.





Me neither I feel for these guys just I used to get mine free for helping went high as 11iu never in 8 years straight hgh got any water or numbness never , but I get so shredded I won’t cycle AAS without hgh to me it’s waste doing aas Alone . Like 2-3 iu is nothing feel bad these guys got issues - unless of course some on cycle do so well that they progress too fast and the diet and AAS are really the water issue or muscle grows before ligament n tendons. So you push too much get little injury pains .  You guys sure it’s hgh ? What other compound / doses are you taking ?


----------



## koast123 (May 23, 2018)

Currently taking 240 test e and 120 mast e as a cruise... and 2.4-2.8iu hgh (angtropin) before workout.

I tried this gh at higher dosages and the water retention was insane, but when i cut it the gains were really loyal


----------



## cybrsage (May 24, 2018)

I heard that if you back off the dose for a week or two, then slowly increase it, the sides will not be as bad.  Same goes for MK677.  Your body has more time to get used to the increased HGH.


----------



## armada (Jun 10, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> Now on my 2nd box of kefei, 3ius/day, starting to feel the shoulder,elbow and hip joint sore.
> 
> How do you guys deal with the sore joints?



Start low and gradually increase.

I did 1 IU for 2 days, 1.5 IU for 2 days, 2 IU. Also, it goes without saying that the GH needs to be accurately dosed and pure.


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

Try low carb diet to help with the water.It helps me.


----------



## armada (Jun 17, 2018)

I've never experienced this. I would say make sure you're getting plenty of healthy fats, not overdoing it in the gym, and gradually up the dose.


----------



## srd1 (Jun 17, 2018)

I wonder would a low dose of npp or deca help with joints when on hgh? Never tried it with hgh, but my joints feel great when its part of my cycle.


----------



## custom creation (Jun 19, 2018)

srd1 said:


> I wonder would a low dose of npp or deca help with joints when on hgh? Never tried it with hgh, but my joints feel great when its part of my cycle.



It's interesting that you would mention that, because I have used deca to combat this.  You can go as low as 50 mg a week and you would not believe the difference


----------



## Aton (Jun 19, 2018)

I’ve never had the typical numbness or water retention. And it’s never flared up joint pain for me.
Just normal gym abuse that causes that one lol. I used to use low dose deca for it but don’t seem to need to anymore.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

